# norton PD special's



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

what do they do? is this an aux. dept, or are they reserves? anyone know their min. requirnments?


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

They do patrols and details and get paid for it. They have to do a minimum of 8 hours volunteer (ride along/training) and 8 hours paid a month. They must buy all their own equipment. This is what I remember, it may have changed in the last year.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

thats not bad, i would not mind paying for everything if i had to. I just want to get my foot in the door some were, even if its dispatching, anything. id be willing to bet the have to be 21 though.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Since its was changed statewide to age 21 for POs you have to wait till you reach that age.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Zuke";p="63153 said:



> Since its was changed statewide to age 21 for POs you have to wait till you reach that age.


 i heard that was only for full time officers, still having trouble finding out the deal with that, as someone i know is going through the R/I acadamy right now and isnt 21


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I think that you can still attend the R/I Academy if you aren't yet 21. Alot of people are only "sponsored" by a town to attend and are not necessarily going to work for the town. If you were to be appointed as a Special in the town, then you might have to be at least 21.


----------

